# Bios Message ?????



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

Guys and gals this is my first time flashing the Bios of my computer. When I click on the flash utility I get a dos message stating " please uninstall any memory related drivers". Could someone please explain this message to me. I am trying to upgrade to winxp pro and I need to update my bios before it will continue withe the setup.

it also explained in little detail about pressing F6 to turn off ACPI and set-up will continue.
HELP PLEASE.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

When I push the del button to enter my bios ,,,, the menu selection that I would make to see my acpi setting would be the "power management" item on that menu,, I would then go down to acpi function and press enter,,then select disable, hit enter, then f10, exit or esc then exit saving the changes. I hope this gives you a guide to go by. There are many different bios versions out and working now.


----------



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

I have trried every key I could think of and nothing happens. My computer boots up to a black screen gining me the option to cont. xp set-up or to ccontinue with set-up of win98. I also have the option to press f8 and this takes me to a screen that gives me the option to start windows normally or in the various safe modes, debugging mode, and several others.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Whats the brand of computer?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

To flash the bios, you want to be at a 'safe command dos' prompt that doesn't load any TSR items.

Try using a windows 98 boot disk, and choose without cdrom support.

And I hope you are sure that you need to do the bios upgrade for XP......a bad flash can render the motherboard worthless.

Try F 1 or F 2 for bios access.


----------



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

well I am only going by what the error message is telling me. It also give the option to disenable the acpi by pressing F7 during text-mode when it ask do I want to load storage drivers. I would like to know how to get to this text mode and disable acpi so I can finish the set-up

trust me I really don't want to fiddle around in bios if I don't have to

Oh and by the way it is an old Acer aspire 7121 with a v66m motherboard.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I've never done that the way your describing,, but I did find a good link which may help you ,,I hope you have adobe acrobat so you can read it. Click below,

http://www.acersupport.com/library/as7100sg.pdf


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Looks like CTRL-ALT-ESC for bios setup.....haven't seen that one in awhile 

You sure that puppy is going to be able to run XP? With or without a bios upgrade?


----------



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

ok with a little research I discovered that the text mode they were refering to was the actual black and white setup screen with the bar indicating loading setup. at the bottom it says press F6 if you need to install additional driver. This is where F7 is pressed to disable acpi.

ok, now that that is out of the way. I have some other errors to come along. Well I finally got it to continue installing but down the line came up with other errors here are some. Microsoft;Messenger;V4.6 failed in initialize 9x with eror code 2.
Set up cannot process the pack.
SXS.DLL: Syntax error in manifest or policy file D:\1386\asms\1000\MSFT\Windows\GDIPLUS.MAN on line 4.

Installation Failed: D:\1386\asms. A component's file does not match the verification information present in the component manifest.

I am searching for answers over Microsoft Knowledge base and Googles.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

This might be one. Can't say whether I agree with it or not, I just don't know, never encountered it before.
Click below

http://www.lecour.net/richard/archives/000050.html


----------



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

thanks bandit that gives me a lot of help. apparently numbers of people are having the same problem with the i386 files because I have found several sites disusing the same issues with this file.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm sorry its all i could find that appeared to be related at all,, If you found several you did well,, Your welcome and I'm sure if Candy was here she would say the same thing.


----------



## hk_willow (May 30, 2003)

Hello All, I was wondering if any of you have a version of the V66M bios that will allow me to update my OS to windows XP. I also need the bios flash utility. thanks --will


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi welcome to TSG,,,,

Are you saying that you need a V66M bios flash utility?


----------



## hk_willow (May 30, 2003)

Yes I need the utility to flash the bios and I need the most up to date bios in order to install windows XP. --will


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

You can probably find the bios and drivers for the v66m at
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/power_6100.html

The flash utility (which should be on your cd) can likely be found on the ftp site
http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/utilities.html


----------



## hk_willow (May 30, 2003)

Do you have this aflash tool. the ftp site you give me is no longer in existance. --will


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I changed the link above
There is also the ftp site at 
ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/utilities/aflash/

That one you could browse through if you like.
You do know what you're doing ?

Here's another link
ftp://ftp.support.acer-euro.com/desktop/mainboard/V66M/

Be aware that there is also a V66MA etc.


----------



## hk_willow (May 30, 2003)

ya i flashed this bios before to get windows 2k on it but now i want xp... i'm a seinor in CS at U of MT. I just didn't save the bios flash utility i used last time... i think from now on i'll save those utilities..  thank you for a fast responce. I am amazed at how fast these message boards work. --will


----------



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

Sup Willow

I have a copy of the flash utility saved. If you want it I can E-mail it to you. I used it to load XP on my v66m.


----------



## hk_willow (May 30, 2003)

Sure if you want to send it to me via e-mail I would like that. Send if the file is under 512K send it to [email protected] otherwize send it to [email protected], thanks a bunch. --will


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Any progress on this one?


----------



## hk_willow (May 30, 2003)

Not yet, I can't seem to get the flash utillity to work. I believe that I have the correct bios binary file but for some reason I can't run the flash utillity. I am tring to run this utillity in safe mode command prompt, do you think it is wrong to run it that way? --will


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think it needs to be executed in *pure* dos.

Meaning boot the computer with the floppy disk with the correct files on it, in the floppy drive.


----------



## hk_willow (May 30, 2003)

I booted to a windows 98 floppy and flashed the bios in pure DOS mode, and It allowed me to put windows XP on my machine. The only catch is that upon startup it says that this bios is not matching my copmuter and that you should enter the bios and fix it. Then it gives you the option to press F1 to continue and it work. so other than this error message i'm writing this responce from windows XP, thanks a TON everyone for helping me! --will


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You should be able to go into the bios, and just hit the save changes coming out.


----------



## jett_30032 (Jan 23, 2002)

Any time!! Glad we could help you.


----------

